# Toccoa river crossings,Shallowford bridge,and Curtis Switch bridge



## carver (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Lee Woodie (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet your traveling a lot lately and to some nice spots


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 25, 2010)

The Shallowford Bridge is cool I like that part of the river. To bad TVA has ruined the tailwaters for prolly 3 years or so!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 25, 2010)

Some really cool bridges.  Good shots of em too.

Hoss


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 25, 2010)

Great shots. Good time to be up there


----------



## carver (Oct 25, 2010)

toyota4x4h said:


> The Shallowford Bridge is cool I like that part of the river. To bad TVA has ruined the tailwaters for prolly 3 years or so!



Thanks,the TVA said they are checking O2 levels,Like you, I hope they don't mess it up,my house is on the upper Toccoa so I should be OK.I do fly fish lot of the lower river,I guess we will see,keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2010)

Beautiful scenery!  I need to get out more in Georgia!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice Carver!!
Leaves are almost there it looks like!


----------

